# ADSL problems

## fullcollapse

Originally, I had configured Gentoo to use dhcp, but am now attempting to connect via ADSL, using rp-pppoe.  I have been unable to get Gentoo to recognize my network card (3com 3c905C) now that I am no longer on the network it was configured to run on.  When attempting to connect using rp-pppoe I get a message indicating that the connection cannot be made on /dev/null.  /dev/eth0 does not exist, so I am assuming that is the problem.  How should I go about removing my old network settings and creating /dev/eth0?

thank you

----------

## mb

hmm.. this network card SHOULD be supported by the 3c59x driver

try to insmod this module or recompile kernel and include this:

<M> 3c590/3c900 series (592/595/597) "Vortex/Boomerang" support 

#mb

----------

## Buster

you could try:

```
adsl-setup
```

and then set the netcard to /dev/eth0 and not Dial on Demand. Then go online with

```
adsl-start
```

if it says ...connected its ok.

Or you should try a static network-setup, its like in the Install-Documentation.

----------

## guest

insert the "module"line in /etc/modules.conf so the card will "start" at boot.

(:

----------

## fullcollapse

Problem solved.  I had support for my card compiled into the kernel so that wasn't the problem.  I naively assumed I had "Network Device Support -> PPP support for sync tty ports" compiled into my kernel.  Thank you for the help though, I apoligize for my laziness. 

 :Embarassed: 

----------

